# [NANO] Double Opti White - Cherry/Sakura/White Pearl  Breeding Colony



## LondonDragon

Hey guys,

Just an update of the opti nanos, the one on the left has been running for a while and has now matured, and the one on the right just recently setup and planted.

These were setup just to keep my cherries, the right tank will be to separate the nicest colours, that's the plan for now.

The existing Nano:
















The new nano:







I have now placed them next to each other:





















Detail of the fern in the filter:












How the nanos look in the study:







Thanks for looking


----------



## sarahtermite

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*

I _love_ the ferns growing in the filter - do you have any other filter media in there? I see you have another light overhead - is that especially for the ferns? Could you let me know what they are? (Still getting to grips with my aquatic plant id   )


----------



## NeilW

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*

Very nice and healthy indeed. Lovely tanks. Did you have CO2 running on either or liquid carbon? Keep up the good work


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*



			
				sarahtermite said:
			
		

> I _love_ the ferns growing in the filter - do you have any other filter media in there? I see you have another light overhead - is that especially for the ferns? Could you let me know what they are? (Still getting to grips with my aquatic plant id   )


There is only a coarse sponge that came with the filter, the fern root are now part of the sponge and can not be separated, I just rinse it in a bucket at water changes, I am not sure what the fern is, there was a discussion about it in another thread where I posted the tank, its was purchased at IKEA. The light overhead is indeed for the fern, since the light levels at low at the moment, in the summer I have it off.



			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> Very nice and healthy indeed. Lovely tanks. Did you have CO2 running on either or liquid carbon? Keep up the good work


Many thanks, there is no CO2 or liquid carbon dosed in the tanks, or any ferts, just water changes once a month or so. There is enough shrimp waste to keep the plants going, left tank consists of crypts, anubias petite, bolbits, moss and pellia; right tank mini fern, anubias petite, pellia, stringy moss and fissidens.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*

looking very nice paulo, that mini anubias looks great going down the slope.  Are you still planning to get those rare shrimp for breeding?


----------



## sarahtermite

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> sarahtermite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I _love_ the ferns growing in the filter - do you have any other filter media in there? I see you have another light overhead - is that especially for the ferns? Could you let me know what they are? (Still getting to grips with my aquatic plant id   )
> 
> 
> 
> There is only a coarse sponge that came with the filter, the fern root are now part of the sponge and can not be separated, I just rinse it in a bucket at water changes, I am not sure what the fern is, there was a discussion about it in another thread where I posted the tank, its was purchased at IKEA. The light overhead is indeed for the fern, since the light levels at low at the moment, in the summer I have it off.
Click to expand...


Ah, in that case it looks very much like _Asplenium_, possibly _A. nidus_. It's epiphytic, which is why it might not mind living in your filter!


----------



## Lewisr

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*

Love it, just decided to rip apart my nano now so i can (not) copy


----------



## Sentral

*Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*

Nice tanks, it's great to see nicely aquascaped shrimp setups! Any shots of the cherries?


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> looking very nice paulo, that mini anubias looks great going down the slope.  Are you still planning to get those rare shrimp for breeding?


Thanks Stu, if you mean those Sulawesi Blues they are the ones I already have, which I will have to start getting rid off soon, they have a slight blue tinge but they are not really blue, so not sure what to do with them at the moment, they are just something different lol Need to take some photos and post them to see if people will be interested in getting some from me.



			
				Lewisr said:
			
		

> Love it, just decided to rip apart my nano now so i can (not) copy


Thanks  haha all you need is 3 rocks and some sand 



			
				Sentral said:
			
		

> Nice tanks, it's great to see nicely aquascaped shrimp setups! Any shots of the cherries?


Many thanks, I want to breed the shrimp but also have something decent to look at  I will try and get some macros done.


----------



## Emyr

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*

Are those 11Watt lights above the two nanos? Nice study, I would be distracted permanently though.


----------



## darren636

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*

hart tongue fern i reckon. Looks fantastic in the filter


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*



			
				Emyr said:
			
		

> Are those 11Watt lights above the two nanos? Nice study, I would be distracted permanently though.


Yes all the lights are 11w, and thanks, I do spend a lot of time in the study so the tanks do help 



			
				darren636 said:
			
		

> hart tongue fern i reckon. Looks fantastic in the filter


Thanks, I wasn't sure how it would adapt in the filter but it took off nicely so I have left it since.


----------



## Emyr

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*

Could you also tell me where you got these little opti-white nanos from Paulo? I am after one of this size for a good price.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*



			
				Emyr said:
			
		

> Could you also tell me where you got these little opti-white nanos from Paulo? I am after one of this size for a good price.


They were from the time when Aqua Essentials did a very cheap batch of them, they cost like £14 (well one was a freebie from SteveUK, I did give him a bag of cherries, which then Dan put in his tank, long story lol). They don't do them anymore though.


----------



## NeilW

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*

I blame you for inspiring me to start another tank... Which mosses have you got in both out of curiosity? They look nice and compact.


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*

Paulo the nano's look great.  What lights are you using over them ?  If I had something like that in my study I would be more inclined to work !! lol.  Esp love the right hand one, and the fern in the filter on the left is awesome.  What a great idea.  Don't tell IKEA, they will raise their prices if they think it has a "fancy" application !!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*



			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> I blame you for inspiring me to start another tank... Which mosses have you got in both out of curiosity? They look nice and compact.


That is the blame I always welcome, the more I get blamed for that the more it will encourage me to post more photos haha 

There is stringy moss at the back of the tank on the right, fissidens, Monosolenium tenerum (pellia normal in the tank, also have the round pellia in another tank, the mini pellia did not survive), there is taiwan moss in there also, mini java fern (not sure the name, got it of Piece-o-Fish).

The pellia I have tends to grow that compact which I like, the previous pellia I had was more spaced and didn't look as attractive. Grows this compact in at least 3 tanks so I don't think is the tank conditions affecting growth.

As you can see not many species, I have lost most of my mosses along the way and haven't really bothered that much with mosses again, just one or two species is enough for me now.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Paulo the nano's look great.  What lights are you using over them ?  If I had something like that in my study I would be more inclined to work !! lol.  Esp love the right hand one, and the fern in the filter on the left is awesome.  What a great idea.  Don't tell IKEA, they will raise their prices if they think it has a "fancy" application !!


The lights are just 11w, just acquired them recently, saw them at aquatics live and had to get myself a couple, I used the 11w IKEA lights (the ones with the long arm on top of the fern) before, they work great, just replaced the bulbs with daylight tones, the ones that come with it were too yellow, for £12 (the IKEA lights) they are well worth it.


----------



## fandango

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*

Beautiful tanks- both of them. And they contrast so nicely with each other!

Do you cull your shrimps to keep the colours so vivid? Also, do you have to introduce fresh stock to stop interbreeding? 

I agree with Antipofish - I couldn't get any work done in a study like this   

regards,
fandango


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*



			
				fandango said:
			
		

> Beautiful tanks- both of them. And they contrast so nicely with each other!
> Do you cull your shrimps to keep the colours so vivid? Also, do you have to introduce fresh stock to stop interbreeding?
> I agree with Antipofish - I couldn't get any work done in a study like this
> regards,
> fandango


Thanks, the tank on the right was setup to separate the best cherries or sakura shrimp, I will have to start getting rid of some lower quality ones first, although there is a good chance offspring will be sakura. I am always adding shrimp when I see them for sale from various places, I have added at least 5 different gene pools to this lot.
I have no choice but to get the work done, otherwise I will not be able to have the tanks in the first place hehe


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*

Hi Paulo,
these tanks are so inspiring. No ferts and no c02 and such beautiful results. The newest tank to the right especially shows what can be achieved with the right plant choices, all of which need no special substrates and are relitively undemanding. You could get a near instant impact set up. The two side by side show great symmetry and draw the eye from one to the other across the sand beds. I also like the details such as the use of the emersed planting in the filter and the wood which is present outside the tanks, it makes for a very natural setting. The shrimps look very much at home and there is definitely beauty in numbers here!
Great work.
Ady.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Hi Paulo,
> these tanks are so inspiring. No ferts and no c02 and such beautiful results. The newest tank to the right especially shows what can be achieved with the right plant choices, all of which need no special substrates and are relitively undemanding. You could get a near instant impact set up. The two side by side show great symmetry and draw the eye from one to the other across the sand beds. I also like the details such as the use of the emersed planting in the filter and the wood which is present outside the tanks, it makes for a very natural setting. The shrimps look very much at home and there is definitely beauty in numbers here!
> Great work.
> Ady.


Many thanks for the kind words Ady, these tanks are for the long term, so low tech is the way to go and if I don't have to dose anything the less danger it is for my shrimp. The tank on the right still needs a little bit of work and the plants to grow in, the rocks to age, guess it will be there in time 

Now have to finish the third tank which I started planting last Friday


----------



## James Marshall

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*

Lovely pair of nanos Paulo, the tanks look great in such close proximty to each other.

Cheers,
James


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*



			
				James Marshall said:
			
		

> Lovely pair of nanos Paulo, the tanks look great in such close proximty to each other.
> 
> Cheers,
> James


Many thanks James, appreciate the feedback, not in your high standards though haha just to keep my shrimp happy


----------



## BigTom

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*

Hah I remember the filter fern form the first time you posted it. It's still probably my favourite individual plant on UKAPS


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*



			
				BigTom said:
			
		

> Hah I remember the filter fern form the first time you posted it. It's still probably my favourite individual plant on UKAPS


Thanks Tom, you are welcome to a small cutting if you want to try it.


----------



## BigTom

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*

Oo, that's quite tempting. I'm setting up a Paro breeding tank where I'm intending on filling almost the entire surface area with riparians, so would defintely have a home for it.

Will PM you.


----------



## Gill

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*

Truly Inspiring Little nanos, And Love the Planted HOB, It really does make them look nice. 
I use Java Moss in my HOB's for something Extra.


----------



## schruz

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*

As the others have already said, this is wonderful stuff mate  Your study reminds me of my living room/study where I keep most of my tanks and Wabis... So I know how great it feels to be in shuch ambient surroundings 

Somebody already identified the fern in English. Although I don't know the exact species of your fern its genus is definitely Pteris. I recently bought a pot of Pteris myself (don't know the species of mine either) almost exactly like yours and was wondering whether it could survive with its roots and rhizome in the aquarium, because I have a partly emersed scape idea with it. Well, now I know it can!  Thanks for your unconscious reply to my question!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> Truly Inspiring Little nanos, And Love the Planted HOB, It really does make them look nice.
> I use Java Moss in my HOB's for something Extra.


Many thanks Gill, I tried a moss around the fern that I picked up in the local park, but it dries up quickly as the fern roots pushes it up, need to find a smaller plant for that, might try emersed glosso, that should work out nicely.



			
				schruz said:
			
		

> As the others have already said, this is wonderful stuff mate  Your study reminds me of my living room/study where I keep most of my tanks and Wabis... So I know how great it feels to be in shuch ambient surroundings
> 
> Somebody already identified the fern in English. Although I don't know the exact species of your fern its genus is definitely Pteris. I recently bought a pot of Pteris myself (don't know the species of mine either) almost exactly like yours and was wondering whether it could survive with its roots and rhizome in the aquarium, because I have a partly emersed scape idea with it. Well, now I know it can!  Thanks for your unconscious reply to my question!


Many thanks for the feedback and glad there was an answer to dilemma in there


----------



## dw1305

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*

Hi all,
Lovely tanks. The fern is 





> _MICROSORUM_ GREEN FLAMEPPAF - "a superior and vigorous selection of _Microsorum punctatum_ which originated in Europe".


 




From this thread: <http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=6731&hilit=ikea+microsorum&start=70>. I don't think Paulo ever sent me a bit?, so if there is a bit spare I'm still keen on it.

cheers Darrel


----------



## darren636

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*

hmmm. That looks like staghorn...


----------



## darren636

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*

im'  still  going  for  asplenium  scalopendrium.  i  love  my  ferns,  not  sure  i  can  handle  things  if  i  am  wrong  on  this  one.  the  world  just  would  not  make  sense  anymore.


----------



## schruz

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*

Hmmm... Guys, I really think that this is a Pteris species. Dragon's pic resembles my fern very closely and I'm positive that mine is a Pteris sp. Neither of the ferns you mentioned look much like either of our plants sorry  I'll take a pic of mine sometime.


----------



## Gill

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truly Inspiring Little nanos, And Love the Planted HOB, It really does make them look nice.
> I use Java Moss in my HOB's for something Extra.
Click to expand...

Many thanks Gill, I tried a moss around the fern that I picked up in the local park, but it dries up quickly as the fern roots pushes it up, need to find a smaller plant for that, might try emersed glosso, that should work out nicely.

You Could try a Hydrocoytle, it works well


----------



## dw1305

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*

Hi all,
Fern naming is always exciting, if you have a look at the other thread, you will see how I got to a name. You would need to look at the sori on the backs of the leaves to be sure, but in _Asplenium & Pteris_ they are pair and lanceolate, and in _Microsorum_ they are small, scattered and  round ("_Microsorum_" means "_small sori_").

_Asplenium scolopendrium_ syn. _Phyllitis scolopendrium_




and _Microsorum_ <http://www.plantzafrica.com/plantklm/microsorum.htm>




cheers Darrel


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*

Its exactly like this one: Microsorum punctatum 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/81918877@N ... otostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/81918877@N ... otostream/

Darrel send me your details and I will send you a sample too.


----------



## sanj

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*

Very nice Mr. Dragon, you have a lovely pair of nanos.

I always like looking at your tanks, I still remember the one with boesemani in.

I am also keeping ferns /or well trying out ferns on the top of the tree stump in my aquarium. Nice to play with another dimension. 

I have forgotten what species they are will have to consult Dr. Darrel.


----------



## dw1305

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*

Hi all,


> Darrel send me your details and I will send you a sample too.


 Thanks Paulo, PM sent.
Darrel


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*

Just a quick update of the tanks, haven't done much with them of late, photos after a water change (first in 2 months) and a heavy prune of the mosses.





















Guys I have the fern ready I have to post it soon  things been a little chaotic this end last few months.


----------



## fandango

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*

Beautiful tanks! Looks like your wonderful shrimp are having a nice life there!
regards,
fandango


----------



## JoãoLopes

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*

Awesome!! A great combination with moss/rock/anubia petite on the right side! your shrimp seems like a SLB supporters!   


Off-topic: Congratulations for the championship, i guess your dragoon on avatar means something!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*



			
				fandango said:
			
		

> Beautiful tanks! Looks like your wonderful shrimp are having a nice life there!
> regards,
> fandango


Many thanks 



			
				JoãoLopes said:
			
		

> Awesome!! A great combination with moss/rock/anubia petite on the right side! your shrimp seems like a SLB supporters!


Many thanks João  they are tripeiros in disguise! 




			
				JoãoLopes said:
			
		

> Off-topic: Congratulations for the championship, i guess your dragoon on avatar means something!


Off course it means a lot  and thanks, one more trophy in the bag  Porto Porto Olé Porto Porto Olé!!


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*

Hi Paulo,
still looking great, and the right tank has certainly matured with the moss in particular looking very natural.
In the left hand tank what is the fern at the rear (submerged), is it a type of bolbitis?
Cheers,
Ady.


----------



## schruz

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*

Amaazing tanks! Good job an making low-techs look like high-techs.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Hi Paulo,
> still looking great, and the right tank has certainly matured with the moss in particular looking very natural.
> In the left hand tank what is the fern at the rear (submerged), is it a type of bolbitis?
> Cheers,
> Ady.


Thanks Ady, its getting there, a lot of neglect on all my tanks at the moment, you don't want to see the others lol the plant at the top is indeed bolbitis, its been in the tank since the start but only recently has taken off, I gave it a little more room to grow and it liked that, before was hidden behind the rock.



			
				schruz said:
			
		

> Amaazing tanks! Good job an making low-techs look like high-techs.


Many thanks  I did dose TPN+ a couple months back to see the effect but I got algea instead so I stopped dosing it again, since then things are recovering, these tanks don't need any ferts lol


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*

Such nice tanks need some more fancy shrimp in them


----------



## malawistu

*Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*

Amazing looking tanks I'm just in the planing stage of a 30l shrimp tank was thinking about having something growing out at the back but dont know what yet are these tanks heated at all and what volume are they 


Sent from my miPhone using  my fingers


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Such nice tanks need some more fancy shrimp in them


Cheers  So nice of you to offer some free shrimp for me to house, think they are too small and unstable for anything other than cherries lol



			
				malawistu said:
			
		

> Amazing looking tanks I'm just in the planing stage of a 30l shrimp tank was thinking about having something growing out at the back but dont know what yet are these tanks heated at all and what volume are they


Many thanks, these are 12 liter tanks and there is on heater, the one on the left has a 300lph hob filter the one on the right is only 200lph (the 300lph broke which might have to replace soon, does need the 300lph).


----------



## Mr P

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*

i like your new tank alot, nice and bright with a feeling of space,what are the tank dimensions? great work.all the best ,skankypup.


----------



## pariahrob

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*

Great journal. I'm planning a shrimp only tank and this is great food for thought and inspiration. Love the ferns!

Rob


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*



			
				skankypup said:
			
		

> i like your new tank alot, nice and bright with a feeling of space,what are the tank dimensions? great work.all the best ,skankypup.


Many thanks, the tanks are 30cm wide, 25cm deep and 20cm high, 12 litres if not mistaken.



			
				pariahrob said:
			
		

> Great journal. I'm planning a shrimp only tank and this is great food for thought and inspiration. Love the ferns!
> Rob


Thanks Rob, glad your enjoyed the tanks, these are the ultimate low tech, no ferts, no co2, prune once every 2-3 months and water changes every 2 months lol I usually just top up the 2 litres that evaporate every week.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*

Just finished a water change and was testing the camera so here it goes, and I need a new camera, this one is on its last legs 






Thanks for looking


----------



## sr20det

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*

Amazing tanks Dragon, inspiring. Quick query, how many litres are they? I just got a 14 ltr, and planned crypts, java fern and some mosses. Again, same wanted a easy low tech tank for shrimp. Noticed a minimal layer of sand, so assume nothing is planted, and all attached plants?

Do you keep heaters in each? and if not what's your room temp at a guess?  Are the shrimp happy at this temp? 

Well done mate, looks awesome.


----------



## Ady34

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*

Lush, those shrimp look awesome highlighted against the greens!


----------



## Alastair

*Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Just finished a water change and was testing the camera so here it goes, and I need a new camera, this one is on its last legs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking



These are gorgeous paulo. Very nice. Did you manage to find out what the name of your filter fern is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*

Looks so vibrant and healthy Paulo !  Must be lovely having them to look at while you work   What are the light units you are using  ?


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*



			
				sr20det said:
			
		

> Amazing tanks Dragon, inspiring. Quick query, how many litres are they? I just got a 14 ltr, and planned crypts, java fern and some mosses. Again, same wanted a easy low tech tank for shrimp. Noticed a minimal layer of sand, so assume nothing is planted, and all attached plants?
> 
> Do you keep heaters in each? and if not what's your room temp at a guess?  Are the shrimp happy at this temp?
> 
> Well done mate, looks awesome.



Many thanks  they are both 12 liters, just the sand, it slopes to the corners specially to the highest corner and the only thing that is planted is the crypts on the left hand tank everything else is attached to meshes/wood/rocks or wires.

There are no heaters in the tanks and the temps drop to around 18-20C in the winter, at the moment they are 23C. Shrimp are happier at lower temps anyway unless they are Sulawesi which need 27-30C.




			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Lush, those shrimp look awesome highlighted against the greens!


Thanks  got some really nice reds on Friday from Freshwatershrimp that are stunning 



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> These are gorgeous paulo. Very nice. Did you manage to find out what the name of your filter fern is


Many thanks  not yet, I still haven't got around to send a sample to Darrell, must get that sorted soon!



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Looks so vibrant and healthy Paulo !  Must be lovely having them to look at while you work   What are the light units you are using  ?


Many thanks, those are 11w units purchased at a local LFS, the £12 units from IKEA did the same job but these look much nicer, but at £40 a pop not the cheapest option.


----------



## Kristoph91

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*

I love these Paulo 

What lights from Ikea are you talking about above this post ?

Regards


----------



## sr20det

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> sr20det said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing tanks Dragon, inspiring. Quick query, how many litres are they? I just got a 14 ltr, and planned crypts, java fern and some mosses. Again, same wanted a easy low tech tank for shrimp. Noticed a minimal layer of sand, so assume nothing is planted, and all attached plants?
> 
> Do you keep heaters in each? and if not what's your room temp at a guess?  Are the shrimp happy at this temp?
> 
> Well done mate, looks awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks  they are both 12 liters, just the sand, it slopes to the corners specially to the highest corner and the only thing that is planted is the crypts on the left hand tank everything else is attached to meshes/wood/rocks or wires.
> 
> There are no heaters in the tanks and the temps drop to around 18-20C in the winter, at the moment they are 23C. Shrimp are happier at lower temps anyway unless they are Sulawesi which need 27-30C.
Click to expand...


Thanks mate, do you dose EasyCarbo or anything?  Do the shrimp breed well in the tanks?  I like the red shrimp against the white sand. A lot of food for thought there, and best of all, Maintanance isnt excessive from the sounds? Hmmmmm


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*



			
				KrisHumphreys1991 said:
			
		

> I love these Paulo
> What lights from Ikea are you talking about above this post ?
> Regards


Just had a look through their site and it looks like they don't sell them any longer! Cheers 



			
				sr20det said:
			
		

> Thanks mate, do you dose EasyCarbo or anything?  Do the shrimp breed well in the tanks?  I like the red shrimp against the white sand. A lot of food for thought there, and best of all, Maintanance isnt excessive from the sounds? Hmmmmm


No easycarbo, I have dosed some TPN+ for testing over the last 3 weeks, prior to that nothing, just top ups (about 2l evaporate every week) and water changes once a month, things grow slow so pruning every couple of months.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*

Quick Video of the tank on the left:



Tanks on the right:



Cheers


----------



## sr20det

Been a while, Any update on this?


----------



## LondonDragon

sr20det said:
			
		

> Been a while, Any update on this?


A bit of neglect this one, all the pellia is now gone and has been replaced with Anubias petite, mosses floating around and need to replant/attach those, maybe this weekend will sort it out and then take some photos, also purchased some more plants for the filters and Eheim Liberty filters  for these tanks, the old filters not very effective.


----------



## sr20det

Shame about the pelia it looked good with it


----------



## LondonDragon

Quick update, these tanks have suffered a little with neglect, due to not having much time for the hobby lately.
Added some new HOB filters from Eheim, the Niagara are just not good enough.


Left:





Right:





Overall :













Thanks for looking.


----------



## Swee

Beautifull thanks, I like the combination of both


----------



## sr20det

Very nice Paulo, did you add the anubias petite?


----------



## LondonDragon

Swee said:
			
		

> Beautifull thanks, I like the combination of both


Many thanks 



			
				sr20det said:
			
		

> Very nice Paulo, did you add the anubias petite?


Replace the pellia with the anubias, trimming the pellia constantly made it week and turned dark green and eventually died as there was no new growth as I kept trimming it off, lesson learnt, this will be less maintenance now, also created a moss wall in that tank.


----------



## mattb180

Are those plants growing in your filters? I have the same filters and want to do the same, what plants are they?


----------



## LondonDragon

mattb180 said:
			
		

> Are those plants growing in your filters? I have the same filters and want to do the same, what plants are they?


Good question lol one was purchased in IKEA a couple of years back the larger fern! the other larger plant on the right hand tank was purchased at Kew Gardens a month ago, no label can't remember what its called, then there are another 3 in there which I happen to have kept the labels and testing them to see if they will survive with the roots on water Asplenium Scolopendrium, Asplenium Scolopendrium Angustifolia and Dryopteris Erythrosora. they are just place in the filter with no fixings and can just be pulled out for filter maintenance.


----------



## MARKCOUSINS

Any news on these 2 nano's Paolo now have 2 20l nano's in my daughter's bedroom which somehow the Mrs agreed to (must have chose the right moment to ask!)cheers mark


----------



## BigTom

Absolutely love thos HOB ferns Paulo. You still got those cool Sulawesi shrimp?


----------



## Danny

Wish my "study" looked like this lol I have had to commandeer half of the sitting room lol


----------



## LondonDragon

MARKCOUSINS said:


> Any news on these 2 nano's Paolo now have 2 20l nano's in my daughter's bedroom which somehow the Mrs agreed to (must have chose the right moment to ask!)cheers mark


Haven't really done much with these tanks, the one on the right just houses some snails at the moment, the plants are still there, the one on the left has not changed much but I have lost some of the cherries due to lack of maintenance me thinks, was sick twice in very short time and then the forum upgrade has kept me busy since mid December! On top of my job!



BigTom said:


> Absolutely love thos HOB ferns Paulo. You still got those cool Sulawesi shrimp?


Thanks Tom, some of the ferns were not really capable of having their roots constantly in water so they have melted away, also lost of the lights in the tank so the light I had over the ferns had to be used for the tank and due to that the ferts got a lot wetter than they should have been and rotted as well, just managed to get hold of a replacement this week so things should recover. No luck with the Sulawesi, they are no good for London tap water.



Danny said:


> Wish my "study" looked like this lol I have had to commandeer half of the sitting room lol


Yep, I also have a 60l and a 125l in the living room! lol


----------



## LimeJuice

Two lovely set-ups, if I could only chose one I don't think I could decide as they are both fantastic


----------



## ghostsword

Your tanks looks amazing.. 

Really good job..


----------



## LondonDragon

LimeJuice said:


> Two lovely set-ups, if I could only chose one I don't think I could decide as they are both fantastic





ghostsword said:


> Your tanks looks amazing..
> Really good job..


Many thanks  I will need to get them back on track now that I have the light replacement


----------



## StevenA

Love these two Paulo, great job, very inspiring. Had a look on the Ikea website, and yes your right they don't seem to do those lights anymore, which is a shame, but Argos have some very similar looking ones for £19-99. How often do you need to clean those Hob filters?


----------



## LondonDragon

Tourney said:


> How often do you need to clean those Hob filters?


Thanks mate, I only clean the filters every 6 weeks or so, more often if I notice a bigger reduction in flow.


----------



## LondonDragon

These are still going too, again bit of neglect and the shrimp population way down! Here how they look at the mo!










Thanks for looking


----------



## xtevo

Every time I take a look at your shrimp nano tanks, I decide to start my own, inspiring mate!


----------



## viktorlantos

Cheers my friend, now this looks awesome mate! Perfect example how these nanos can give a new dimension to your place. Saved for myself! 


Mi másról, mint iPhone-ról Tapatalk progival


----------



## mlgt

Always looking real good even though they are somewhat neglected. Look forward seeing the new mosses and plants taking shape in the ever so (slowly) evolving tanks


----------



## MARKCOUSINS

They look good Paolo like what i think is the Anubias nana in the right tank.Cheers mark


----------



## LondonDragon

xtevo said:


> Every time I take a look at your shrimp nano tanks, I decide to start my own, inspiring mate!


Thanks glad you enjoy them, time to get these back on track 


viktorlantos said:


> Cheers my friend, now this looks awesome mate! Perfect example how these nanos can give a new dimension to your place. Saved for myself!


Many thanks Viktor, this do give a different ambient to the study and makes me spend a lot more time in there than needed 


mlgt said:


> Always looking real good even though they are somewhat neglected. Look forward seeing the new mosses and plants taking shape in the ever so (slowly) evolving tanks


Cheers, very slow indeed, think the one on the left has now been going for almost 3 years! lol


MARKCOUSINS said:


> They look good Paolo like what i think is the Anubias nana in the right tank.Cheers mark


Thanks, the anubias is the "Petite" variety.


----------



## nduli

Looking great. Very inspiring. Need to find some more mosses for my kitchen tank I think....


----------



## LondonDragon

Quick update, on the right hand tank I now have some white pearl shrimp, too lazy to get the DSLR out with the flash, so here some quick snaps with the compact camera.

Female carrying eggs, I have now seen around 10-15 shrimplets in the tank.




Creeping moss, this one looks great:




And a new type of Round Pellia, now as large as the usual stuff a little smaller, looks great also:




Thanks for looking


----------



## LondonDragon

Few more of the shrimp 





























Tanks on the left, moss attached to the rocks and needing a trim!




 Cheers


----------



## Ady34

Looking great Paulo.
Only thing that gives the size of the tanks away is the 'Fee-fi-fo-fum' Ramshorns!! Lol
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## PM

Those snowballs are a delight! Can wait until I get mine in a few weeks.


----------



## LondonDragon

Ady34 said:


> Looking great Paulo. Only thing that gives the size of the tanks away is the 'Fee-fi-fo-fum' Ramshorns!! Lol


LOL yeah couple of those snails are massive!! lol cheers 



PM said:


> Those snowballs are a delight!


Thanks, was getting mixed there with snowballs and snowwhites! lol


----------



## nayr88

Looking good Paulo 
I prefer the tank with crypts but they are both very nice. 

Am I right in saying you have kept/ still keep snowballs aswell as crystals? 

I really want to keep snowballs but not sure if I can with the cherries?


----------



## LondonDragon

Got snowballs and snowwhites mixed in my head for a while! lol
I don't keep any Crystals any more, I have considered trying some again as they have become much hardier now and will be fine to some extent on tap water, you can mix crystals with snowballs not an issue!

You will not be able to keep the snowballs with cherries, they will cross. I now have 3 tanks one with reds, one with snowballs and one with yellows, want to try those jelly blues but now need another tank! lol


----------



## tim

Lovely tanks, and very nice photos of the shrimp Paulo, white pearl sounds much classier than snowball shrimp  good to see them breeding well !


----------



## KeyboardWarrior

Wow these tanks are both beautiful I really like ferns in the filters like everyone else and the colours of the shrimp are great If I had to pick one it would be the left for me looking to get back into tropical from marine and quite interested in the freshwater shrimp


----------



## Piece-of-fish

Ok, now should i start or you get it all right away?
So so so fancy
Fancy shrimp, fancy low tech tanks, fancy LD


----------



## Piece-of-fish

Fancy anubias, fancy white berried pearl.
Seriously so looking forward to your success on white pearl............


----------



## LondonDragon

tim said:


> Lovely tanks, and very nice photos of the shrimp Paulo, white pearl sounds much classier than snowball shrimp  good to see them breeding well !


Thanks  didn't even have to get the DSLR out  shrimplets are doing great so far and the first batch already doubled in size.


KeyboardWarrior said:


> Wow these tanks are both beautiful I really like ferns in the filters like everyone else and the colours of the shrimp are great If I had to pick one it would be the left for me looking to get back into tropical from marine and quite interested in the freshwater shrimp


Many thanks, easiest tanks to keep, very low maintenance, small so water changes for both tanks can be done with one bucket!


Piece-of-fish said:


> Ok, now should i start or you get it all right away?
> So so so fancy
> Fancy shrimp, fancy low tech tanks, fancy LD





Piece-of-fish said:


> Fancy anubias, fancy white berried pearl.
> Seriously so looking forward to your success on white pearl............


lol thank Ed  white pearl are doing great so far, fingers crossed, where I got them from they have been successfully breeding them for 6 months now.


----------



## LondonDragon

Spot the little guy!




Berried female!




Trio sharing food!




Above the waterline!




thanks for looking


----------



## Alastair

Love the above water line shot Paulo just as much if not more
Than the shrimp shots. 
Really nice


----------



## KeyboardWarrior

That top down shot is great it's like looking down into a river or pond, I like the picture of the buried shrimp too it's awesome


----------



## charlie

Loving the tanks. What are the floating plants ?


----------



## LondonDragon

Alastair said:


> Love the above water line shot Paulo just as much if not more
> Than the shrimp shots.
> Really nice


Thanks Alastair, I will keep that in mind next time I take some more shots 



KeyboardWarrior said:


> That top down shot is great it's like looking down into a river or pond, I like the picture of the buried shrimp too it's awesome


Thanks, some of the plants in the filter melted so trying out new ones now.



charlie said:


> Loving the tanks. What are the floating plants ?


Thanks, its Dwarf Water Lettuce / Pistia Stratiotes, very cool plant indeed, grows very well and fast, next time I have some spare rather than chucking it in the bin I will offer it in the forum.


----------



## charlie

LondonDragon said:


> Thanks, its Dwarf Water Lettuce / Pistia Stratiotes, very cool plant indeed, grows very well and fast, next time I have some spare rather than chucking it in the bin I will offer it in the forum.


 
Thanks for that, i love how the roots form a floating forest. Let me know when you have any spare, i would love to have some 

Charlie


----------



## nayr88

Nice one Paulo, looking good. 
That above water shot is veeeeeerynice


----------



## LondonDragon

charlie said:


> Thanks for that, i love how the roots form a floating forest. Let me know when you have any spare, i would love to have some
> Charlie


PM me your details and I will put some in the post for a UKAPS donation 


nayr88 said:


> Nice one Paulo, looking good.
> That above water shot is veeeeeerynice


Thanks mate, still a few things I want to do extra with the emerged plants, having a hard time finding any that will survive long enough with roots in the water!


----------



## charlie

Paulo, can you direct me to where i can find out how to pm you. I have looked but to no avail. How much donation where you looking for ?

Cheers charlie


----------



## LondonDragon

Just click on my Avatar and then choose "Start a conversation" or go to the Inbox and create a new one! £3-4 donation will do! thanks


----------



## charlie

Thank you, will do.


----------



## PM

Paolo, is the Bolbitis you have a mini variety? I want to get some but I know that they get massive. How did you find it? And do you know where I might find a mini var?

All looking great, good luck with the breeding


----------



## PM

I mean 'small form', not the min, that is too small!


----------



## Andris87

Those ferns are amazing!


----------



## mafoo

PM said:


> Paolo, is the Bolbitis you have a mini variety? I want to get some but I know that they get massive. How did you find it? And do you know where I might find a mini var?
> 
> All looking great, good luck with the breeding


 
I have a mini variety of Bolbitis in my tank. Its called "Bolbitis difformis" iirc


----------



## LondonDragon

PM said:


> Paolo, is the Bolbitis you have a mini variety? I want to get some but I know that they get massive. How did you find it? And do you know where I might find a mini var?
> All looking great, good luck with the breeding


Just the standard Bolbitus heudelotii, on a low tech grows very slow and also very small.



Andris87 said:


> Those ferns are amazing!


Many thanks


----------



## cookie3985

Hi Paulo, how are these progressing slowly I'm sure?

Is there any chance I could pick up your study (with the tanks) and put it in my house? For a small donation of course  This definitely shows what can be done with the good old fashioned methods, no ferts and CO2. Brillaint.


----------



## LondonDragon

Hi mate, sure come on by and pick it all up hah but you are welcome to come and view them.
These are very low maintenance, I planted the Flora 30 a year ago and I am yet to trim it, these two have changed a little since the start due to lack of maintenance to be honest but they just survive. I am considering turning these into high tech tanks, but I am pretty lazy at the moment so we will see lol


----------



## cookie3985

Hi Paulo, where abouts in London are you based? I would love to see these in the flesh


----------



## LondonDragon

South London, not far from Stockwell Tube, they are nothing spectacular, just very basic low maintenance tanks


----------



## Steve Smith

You're too modest Paulo


----------



## cookie3985

Im outskirts of London, more Surrey so you can breathe a sigh of relief.


----------



## The Doctor's Companion

Looking at your tanks I really want to start taking my own nano more seriously, Paulo.


----------



## LondonDragon

The Doctor's Companion said:


> Looking at your tanks I really want to start taking my own nano more seriously, Paulo.


Many thanks  hope not too seriously because I don't haha low tech nanos easiest thing to maintain everyone should have one, looks great and hardly any work


----------



## Sentral

Lovely tanks, looking forward to seeing progress. I live in Wimbledon and on the hunt for some CRS, any ideas besides Maidenhead?


----------



## LondonDragon

Sentral said:


> Lovely tanks, looking forward to seeing progress. I live in Wimbledon and on the hunt for some CRS, any ideas besides Maidenhead?


Thanks  check the sponsors here, got some of my sakuras from FWS

The white pearls are from Living Waters in Croydon


----------



## faizal

Wow Paulo,... these are looking absolutely sweet. And they are low techs too.


----------



## The Doctor's Companion

LondonDragon said:


> Many thanks  hope not too seriously because I don't haha low tech nanos easiest thing to maintain everyone should have one, looks great and hardly any work


Completely agree. Also I think I get quite enough high tech at work


----------



## brancaman

Great nanos low tech, as you i throw to the garbage lots of pistia as it is impossibe to sell them here in Portugal as they are considered plague. I do have also limnobium laevigatum that i love to see on top of my aquariums. 

I would like to see an updated setup of both aquariums


----------



## LondonDragon

After months of neglect these managed to survive!! The pearls are still breeding.






Have removed some of the mosses from the right hand tank!





How they look in my home office!





Thanks for looking


----------



## mlgt

As ever its looking great. Your study always looks like a gallery


----------



## Spartacus

Thanks for sharing these journals LDC - Both tanks are very nice indeed. I particularly like the scaping of the new nano.

Lovely looking study 

Thanks again.


----------



## LondonDragon

Many thanks guys  these are the best tanks, hardly any maintenance, no ferts/co2, water changes when I remember, weekly top ups!


----------



## flygja

Geez... how is that "months of neglect" exactly? You must write some articles about neglect to help us out LOL!


----------



## LondonDragon

flygja said:


> Geez... how is that "months of neglect" exactly? You must write some articles about neglect to help us out LOL!


 
lol thanks, well since late June until last weekend there were two water changes (one at the weekend), weekly top ups of 2l as it evaporated and that is about it! lol no rocket science!


----------



## flygja

Rocket science it ain't. More black magic I'd say!


----------



## LondonDragon

These are still going, with lack of maintenance and all they still survive lol 





The one on the left needs a trim, mosses have taken over the tank!





The Mini-M is there at the moment, but will soon be moving elsewhere. Just testing a simple setup to get familiar with the 27w of light.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Ian Holdich

Very very nice! 

Give me that office!


----------



## LondonDragon

Some shots over the water line before a water change, the first since October! lol

















Thanks for looking


----------



## Pedro Rosa

Paulo, great pictures.
No maintenance and healphy tanks are what most of us is looking for 

Pedro.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

stunning paulo and the tanks are multiplying!! 
Even got a separate chair for tank viewing 
All of the emersed growth has really taken off, quite lovely mate


----------



## tim

Superb, look forward to seeing more of the mini m too.


----------



## LondonDragon

Ian Holdich said:


> Very very nice!
> Give me that office!


There is a spare chair and some desk space, you welcome to use it  



Pedro Rosa said:


> Paulo, great pictures.
> No maintenance and healphy tanks are what most of us is looking for
> Pedro.


 Obrigado Pedro, these are so low maintenance that sometimes I forget about them and have to remind myself to feed the shrimp lol 



Iain Sutherland said:


> stunning paulo and the tanks are multiplying!!
> Even got a separate chair for tank viewing
> All of the emersed growth has really taken off, quite lovely mate


I have mastered the art of tank breeding!!  feel free to use the spare chair 



tim said:


> Superb, look forward to seeing more of the mini m too.


 
Thanks Tim, Mini-M is now recovering, CO2 run out and the HC melted away until I realized the bottle was empty.


----------



## Alastair

Is that emmersed fissedens on the wood paulo


----------



## Andy D

Those tanks look great!


----------



## LondonDragon

Alastair said:


> Is that emmersed fissedens on the wood paulo


Hi Alistair, its xmas moss.




Andy D said:


> Those tanks look great!


 
Thanks Andy


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Londondragon, Superb


----------



## Jason King

Great tanks paulo  the perfect office! 

Do you actually get any work done or just spend time looking at those wonderful tanks. Lol 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonDragon

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Londondragon, Superb


Many thanks 




kisanjong said:


> Great tanks paulo  the perfect office!
> Do you actually get any work done or just spend time looking at those wonderful tanks. Lol


 
Many thanks, perfect place for me to hide, maybe I should take the photos down after your comment, if I ask my boss to work from home he is going to say no next time (he is a member here too) lol


----------



## Andy D

LondonDragon said:


> if I ask my boss to work from home he is going to say no next time (he is a member here too) lol



Can you really leave us hanging like that. lol

Who is it?


----------



## Michael W

LondonDragon said:


> if I ask my boss to work from home he is going to say no next time (he is a member here too) lol


 
I'm sure he's onto you already. Make an excuse to have some tanks in your office as an incentive to work even harder


----------



## LondonDragon

LOL he is not a regular visitor, there are some work colleagues here too, maybe a tank at the office would encourage even more 

The Eheim filter packed up last week, so the tank had been for a few days without a filter, the new one arrive and its great, very slim, works much better and more silent than the Eheim.

 ULTRA SLIM HANG ON EXTERNAL AQUARIUM FISH TANK FILTER PUMP SKIMMER CASCADE FLOW | eBay

For the price its great, will replace the other Eheiem soon also!

This is what the extra chair is for:










Couple more shots:









Thanks for looking


----------



## Michael W

I really do love that group of Anubias.


----------



## brancaman

So your aquariums are very secure from now on as long as the guardium doesn´t become thirsty  
Now, don´t you have a macro lens to make some closer shots of the aquariums?


----------



## Jason King

lol oops sorry  what I was ment to say was you must get so much work done from the inspiration of those tanks..


----------



## LondonDragon

Michael W said:


> I really do love that group of Anubias.


cheers, been growing those for years now, very very slow growing lol




brancaman said:


> So your aquariums are very secure from now on as long as the guardium doesn´t become thirsty
> 
> Now, don´t you have a macro lens to make some closer shots of the aquariums?


 
She does jump on the table on occasion and drink from the tanks! which I have put a stop too lol
If I go any closer you will see the shrimp poop!! 



kisanjong said:


> lol oops sorry  what I was ment to say was you must get so much work done from the inspiration of those tanks..


 
that is better  indeed do a lot of work in that room


----------



## cookie3985

Hi Paulo,

Looking great! Our dog drinks out of the toilet all the time so given half the chance I'm sure she'd do the same 

Do you think the filter you recommended would give enough flow in a high-tech Do Aqau mini M?

Cheers


----------



## LondonDragon

Many thanks 


cookie3985 said:


> Do you think the filter you reccomended would give enough flow in a high-tech Do Aqau mini M?


There is a slightly bigger model which would be better for your tank the US03, I am using the US02, also depends on how you going to create the scape, might not suite the filter intake on the right (you can't change this), you have to remember this is a cascading filter so you might loose some of the CO2 also.


----------



## cookie3985

LondonDragon said:


> you have to remember this is a cascading filter so you might loose some of the CO2 also.


Thats what I was worried about, I will give it a try and see how it goes. I will not have any critters in there for a while so I can ramp up the CO2 if needs be to get over that issue.

Thanks


----------



## Rob P

Beautiful tanks/office LondonDragon


----------



## aliclarke86

I really like your office. Never mind the tanks. Mine is an absolute state!!!!! I'm not very tidy ha

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## James O

Niiiiiice!  A really serene place to work.

That new filter looks great.  Can I ask how wide it is?  Can't find physical description.  Looks like just the thing for my betta tank


----------



## Deer

Wow what an inspiration. Just bought a dennerle 30l cube to start my own project with, I'll be taking inspiration from these two tanks. LOVING the ferns at the back what a great addition. I have a bird's nest fern currently dying from the heat in my viv so maybe this'll revive it a little. 
Couple of questions!
How is the filter working for you? Its a great price if its working well.
Also have you had any problems with the shrimp and the filter?
How did you build up the rocks in the tank? Did you just prop them up? 
More pictures!


----------



## LondonDragon

Deer said:


> How is the filter working for you? Its a great price if its working well.


Filter is pretty good, but does need to be cleaned every week to work with good flow.



Deer said:


> Also have you had any problems with the shrimp and the filter?


I have one of those shrimp guards in the end, some of our sponsors sell them.



Deer said:


> How did you build up the rocks in the tank? Did you just prop them up?


These nanos are only 20cm high, a slight slope with the sand and larger rocks did the trick here, the dennerle will be quite tall similar to my Fluval 30, have a look a the other journal in my signature.



Deer said:


> More pictures!


Tanks are in a sorry state to be honest, cleaned them at the weekend for the first time in 6 weeks, been sick lately which has not helped me pay much attention to the tanks.One has just rocks now the other just the anubias petite.

Thanks for looking and glad you enjoyed the journal  the emerged plants are still doing pretty well.


----------



## Deer

Thanks for the reply! 
Think I will definitely try the filter, have only had experience with internal, and external looks so perfect for nano as it creates more space. Forgot to ask! Is it the complete filter you get, as in plug in and play?
Love your other tank in that link, great idea for placing the plants. Have a load of anubias petite and java fern I would like to do something similar with.


----------



## LondonDragon

Deer said:


> Forgot to ask! Is it the complete filter you get, as in plug in and play?


Just plug and play, purchased the biggest model for best results and be prepared to clean it often has mentioned above.



Deer said:


> Love your other tank in that link, great idea for placing the plants. Have a load of anubias petite and java fern I would like to do something similar with.


Thanks, sounds like a plan  don't forget a journal


----------



## Wendal_spanswick

Cracking couple of tanks, I think they look great. Can I ask please in the photo of the waterline on 19th jan the fern seems to be coming out of the water, is that because it's growth has spilled over from the filter (it was planted in the filter?)?  Also, if the fern is coming from the filter, how do you clean the filter each week? I really like the idea of doing something similar as I grow loads of different ferns at work so getting hold of one is no problem. 
Have you considered a third one? Things look good in odd numbers.


----------



## LondonDragon

Again single water change since October, just let it run and top up 2l per week! Going to start to perform regular maintenance on these and rescape at some point and get some new shrimp, cherries and white pearls still breeding!!




 



 



 

Now hunting for a larger tank to get back into hightech


----------



## nduli

Love your study. Would love to get a mini tank in mine but no room, too much crap.


----------



## LondonDragon

nduli said:


> too much crap.


Time to tidy up! Actually thinking of taking the cube to work and put it in my desk at work!


----------



## LondonDragon

Was doing a long overdue water change to the nanos and thought I would take some quick snaps.



 



 




 




 

Slow growers, not much changes over time


----------



## tim

Still looking superb LD.


----------



## zozo

Already wanting such a little hangon filter with a plant for a long time. Never knew what plant to put in there. Now i know  thanks.. That fern is realy awsome.


----------



## Aqua360

LondonDragon said:


> *Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*
> 
> Just finished a water change and was testing the camera so here it goes, and I need a new camera, this one is on its last legs
> 
> View attachment 46082
> 
> Thanks for looking



are these tanks still going? were you able to sustain a good population? They look phenomenal, definitely an inspiration for the same size of tanks im setting up at the moment!


----------



## rebel

Do you use that Braun electric brush on the tanks??? :0


----------



## Rob Dahl

Paulo,
Unfortunately I cannot see the images other than the first one. Sounds good though.


----------



## Tim Harrison

Great man cave...awesome nanos


----------



## LondonDragon

Aqua360 said:


> are these tanks still going? were you able to sustain a good population? They look phenomenal, definitely an inspiration for the same size of tanks im setting up at the moment!


Still going but no longer have the white pearl, they did not breed that well and eventually all males left which died one by one since these shrimp don't live that long.


rebel said:


> Do you use that Braun electric brush on the tanks??? :0


Off course 


Rob Dahl said:


> Paulo,
> Unfortunately I cannot see the images other than the first one. Sounds good though.


Most should still be up, at least on the later pages!


Tim Harrison said:


> Great man cave...awesome nanos


Indeed  thanks Tim


----------



## alto

photos work fine for me

BUT I do notice that the annual photo date was missed


----------



## Aqua360

LondonDragon said:


> Still going but no longer have the white pearl, they did not breed that well and eventually all males left which died one by one since these shrimp don't live that long.
> 
> Off course
> 
> Most should still be up, at least on the later pages!
> 
> Indeed  thanks Tim



did your cherries continue to breed? is the tank heated?


----------



## LondonDragon

Aqua360 said:


> did your cherries continue to breed? is the tank heated?


Yes still breeding and so are the yelllows, no heaters just room temp, shrimp do better in lower temps anyway 18-20C


----------



## Aqua360

LondonDragon said:


> Yes still breeding and so are the yelllows, no heaters just room temp, shrimp do better in lower temps anyway 18-20C



good to know!  I've made a couple of threads recently just to find out, as id be really keen for my sakura fire reds to breed, and might go for blue rili shrimp etc. I really want to do dwarf black and white bee shrimp; but I think I might really be tempting fate with the tank size etc. Though I do have RO water, gh+ etc on hand for it, so it may still be an option once fully cycled and established with plants I hope


----------



## LondonDragon

Aqua360 said:


> as id be really keen for my sakura fire reds to breed


From experience they are not fussy breeders as most other shrimp, I have bred them on low tech and high tech tanks, just have good tank maintenance and they will do well with most conditions, I have hard water in London.


----------



## Aqua360

LondonDragon said:


> From experience they are not fussy breeders as most other shrimp, I have bred them on low tech and high tech tanks, just have good tank maintenance and they will do well with most conditions, I have hard water in London.



what sort of numbers did your shrimp breed to in your 12 litre?


----------



## LondonDragon

Aqua360 said:


> what sort of numbers did your shrimp breed to in your 12 litre?


At one stage I think I had about 300 in there! lol


----------



## Aqua360

LondonDragon said:


> At one stage I think I had about 300 in there! lol




wow! I'd thought 30 would be the maximum LOL


----------



## Aqua360

also, really nice video; that's exactly what i'm looking to replicate lol


----------



## LondonDragon

Aqua360 said:


> also, really nice video; that's exactly what i'm looking to replicate lol


Notice the planaria (little worms) also! you need to get rid of that in a shrimp tank, reports suggest they attack shrimp, also I only ever seen them on dead shrimp, question is did they kill them? a quick dose of Panacur and they all gone in 24 hours!


----------



## Aqua360

LondonDragon said:


> Notice the planaria (little worms) also! you need to get rid of that in a shrimp tank, reports suggest they attack shrimp, also I only ever seen them on dead shrimp, question is did they kill them? a quick dose of Panacur and they all gone in 24 hours!



interesting! I'd always heard they were harmless, but i definitely want to take all precautions! is it easy enough to acquire the meds?


----------



## LondonDragon

Aqua360 said:


> is it easy enough to acquire the meds?


Search for Panacur on amazon! I use the liquid version, but some people just crush the tablets and dose that to the tank!


----------



## Aqua360

LondonDragon said:


> *Re: Double Opti White Nano - Cherry/Sakura Breeding Colony*
> 
> Quick Video of the tank on the left:
> 
> 
> 
> Tanks on the right:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




for the mosses used, did you have mini pellia, flame moss and weeping moss? also interesting to the snails in the tank as well, would have suspected they'd eat the plants


----------



## Manisha

Lovely nano tanks


----------



## LondonDragon

Aqua360 said:


> for the mosses used, did you have mini pellia, flame moss and weeping moss? also interesting to the snails in the tank as well, would have suspected they'd eat the plants


Most mosses will do well, did have trouble with mini pellia as it grows so slow in lowtech it was prone to algae.
I love my snails, I had at one time 4 species in there with mosses, crypts and bolbitis, couldn't notice them eating plants.


----------



## Tim Harrison

Aqua360 said:


> interesting! I'd always heard they were harmless, but i definitely want to take all precautions! is it easy enough to acquire the meds?


Take a look at this http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/features/articles/how-to-solve-a-problem-like-planarians


----------



## LondonDragon

These are still going, one on the left bit overgrown with stringy moss, and just redone the one on the right, was plagged with some weird algae, thanks Ryan for the moss  now let it grow.














Thanks for looking


----------



## Lindy

Loving the hanging cactus


----------



## LondonDragon

Lindy said:


> Loving the hanging cactus


Thanks Lindy, need to redo that again, I used a spray bottle on it and now the glass inside is all stained and cannot clean it  oh well, live and learn!


----------



## Nelson

Wow,brilliant Paulo .


----------



## LondonDragon

Nelson said:


> Wow,brilliant Paulo .


Thanks Neil, not sure the fern at the far right is going to survive with the roots in the water, so far so good, I have kept it in its pot and its 3-4cm out of the water! Let's see


----------



## Aqua360

LondonDragon said:


> Thanks Neil, not sure the fern at the far right is going to survive with the roots in the water, so far so good, I have kept it in its pot and its 3-4cm out of the water! Let's see



Tanks look great, having a little difficulty stabilising mine at the moment; and no breeding from my sakura, I guess time will tell though


----------



## JOKOwin

Great tanks Paulo, inspiring me what to do with my nano tank. I had a plan for my twin daughter birthday with the tank then


----------



## Rob Dahl

Paulo, I love your use of foliage to mask the geometry and add depth to the back of the aquariums. Nice solution.


----------



## LondonDragon

Believe it or not these are still going after all these years! 



Plant wise they have changed a little, the Cherry colony is still the same, the one on the right is now waiting for some yellow shrimp.


----------



## Garuf

Is it echinodorus or something more terrestrial in the back corners?


----------



## LondonDragon

Garuf said:


> Is it echinodorus or something more terrestrial in the back corners?


Peace Lilly, Monkey Leave Monstera and a couple of pond plants that I can't remember the name off!


----------

